
Home rating app - bhattij
http://www.homr.mobi
======
bhattij
HomR finds the hottest trending ideas for your home so you don't waste your
evenings or weekends trawling through home stores looking for inspiration -
ever. Simply download, connect and ask from the palm of your hand! Swipe left
if the picture is ordinary or right if you think it looks fabulous. If the
owner gets enough right swipes, they could become HomR Of The Week!

